# Phrag Bug



## ehanes7612 (Feb 8, 2013)

waunakee sunset x kovachii (2), fischeri,graeme jones and hanna popow flavum (from Thanh , springwater orchids..supposed to be Acker breeding)

i have the phrag bug now (sorry for my timing Eric)..ordered some kovachii hybrid seedlings and dellasandroi BS plant from Chuck as well as reserving a few flasks for oct

hopefully my first besseae (out of compot) will bloom this year ..i also have a compot of besseae flavum, kovachii and eumilia arias all doing really well as well as some odds and ends doing really well..these are so easy to grow ...in fact i had dehydrated my flavum compot so much that i thought i lost them all..they were so shriveled up and barely alive (no bigger than one inch across)..i repotted them in CHC and now (6 months later ) , all of them are incredibly vibrant .. three to four times bigger..they are like weeds


----------



## Shiva (Feb 8, 2013)

Great to have another phrag lover among us, ed.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2013)

Ed - Udefinitelygotthebug. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2013)

Got them from a great source...seems that Thanh's plants frequently spike not long after I get them.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool Ed but you posted this in the Paph section, trader!oke:

All very nice buys.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm moving the thread. The Phrags, I'd like to move to my house!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 8, 2013)

Those are some great crosses, for sure.

I'm curious how people feel about the besseae flavum crosses. In general, I think the flavum species is great, but most of the flavum hybrids haven't really lived up to my personal expectations.

I have only 1 flavum hybrid left (I've traded and/or given away the rest). So, I'm really not an impartial judge. Mostly, I'm curious how other people feel about the flavum breeding lines.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Ed. It's good to see that the plants I tried to buy will make someone I know happy.  The fischeri is a good size for the price. And the BS Pk hybrids!! I was in shock when he said they were gone! Oh well, "if you slow, you blow!" Thanh got them from someone at the Tamiami show. I would like to know from whom...? 



mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm curious how people feel about the besseae flavum crosses. In general, I think the flavum species is great, but most of the flavum hybrids haven't really lived up to my personal expectations.
> 
> I have only 1 flavum hybrid left (I've traded and/or given away the rest). So, I'm really not an impartial judge. Mostly, I'm curious how other people feel about the flavum breeding lines.



I think they are great and offer a change to those who complain about standard red hybrids getting boring. The best I have or have seen are: Yakima River, Robert Palm, Cahaba Morning Mist, St. Ouen, and Hanne Popow. There are photos of many of these on this forum.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I think they are great and offer a change to those who complain about standard red hybrids getting boring. The best I have or have seen are: Yakima River, Robert Palm, Cahaba Morning Mist, St. Ouen, and Hanne Popow. There are photos of many of these on this forum.



Yes. I think the flavum Robert Palm is amongst the best of the flavum hyrids. I've held on to one flavum Eric Young that I am particularly fond of, as well, but overall, being a HUGE fan of yellow slippers, I've been under-whelmed with the flavum hybrids.

I'll have to search this forum for photos of the flavum hybrids you mentioned. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh exciting!!!!


----------



## iBreed (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope we can see the blooms soon!

Jose


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Ha! I ended up w/ one of these Phrags anyway.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ha! I ended up w/ one of these Phrags anyway.



clever boy


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2013)

ehanes, please don't get me started on Phrags.!!! Your photo makes me
want to run to the nearest internet vendor and start throwing money
around. I promised myself I'd stay with Brachy Paphs. until I could do
well with them. Please don't offer any more temptations. ;>)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 3, 2013)

abax said:


> ehanes, please don't get me started on Phrags.!!! Your photo makes me
> want to run to the nearest internet vendor and start throwing money
> around. I promised myself I'd stay with Brachy Paphs. until I could do
> well with them. Please don't offer any more temptations. ;>)



not much chance of that


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2013)

In fact, I do Brachy quite well. It's Those Others that befuddle me.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Just start with one. If it does OK, just get one more...
BTW Ed, what about those compots?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Just start with one. If it does OK, just get one more...
> BTW Ed, what about those compots?



they are growing and fast

on a side note..I have three phrag besseae putting up spikes from a flask i got from chuck three years ago...my select dellesandroi is in bud as well as several phrags i rescued last year that recovered really nicely...i should find out what one of them is today


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 5, 2013)

Good choices.


----------



## Dane (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome choice  ....Please post pics of the flowers when they open


----------

